# Welk exchanges



## tonisimo59 (May 26, 2015)

*Buying welk resale questions [merged]*

I am sorry, I am new to the forum and can't seem to find how to start a new post. I have a couple of questions for the Welk owners:

I am thinking of buying a resale Welk original 2 bedroom villa in Escondido. It is for the white season, which would include some good trading dates: 4th of July, Thanksgiving, possibly Memorial and Labor days depending on the year.

What has been your experience with your trading power with II? I also saw that it may be possible to get another weeks vacation in addition to the one I deposit. Is that true? 

I am interested in exchanging this for the Welk Cabo resort. Maintenance fees would be much lower. Has anyone been successful trading into the cabo resort from an exchange from the escondido? Would I, as a Welk owner, have a priority over others exchangers? And would I be able to get ocean front as an exchange since I am an Welk Owner. The units in Cabo all used to be ocean front but now they have others that aren't that they save for exchangers.

I see from earlier in this thread that i would not be eligible for the discounted rental rates. Is that true for people who own actual units too, or just people who have the points systems?

For those of you who can rent at a discount, what is that percentage is the discount?

Thank you!


----------



## tonisimo59 (May 26, 2015)

Yay! I figured out how to start my own thread.

this is for you welk owners. I am considering buying a resale 2 bedroom Resort Villa in the Escondido property. It is a white season with some good dates in there: 4th of july, all of June, Thanksgiving, and depending on the year possibly Memorial day and Labor Day.

I have a few questions about exchanging Welk for Welk properties. Does this property exchange well generally? Have any of you been able to exchange a 2 bedroom villa in Escondido for a 1 bedroom deluxe or 2 bedroom in the Welk Cabo property? If so, did you get ocean front recently? I understand that since the expansion of the cabo resort, they now have non-ocean front units that they save for exchangers. Do I get any priority of view if I am a Welk owner, even if at another property?

Do I get day use privileges at any well resort if I am a member, or only at my deeded resort?

I see in other threads that if I buy resale, I don't get the rental discount on renting nights. Is that true? For those of you who do get this benefit, What is the percentage discount your receive?

I am also wondering about the feesability of renting this unit for more than the maintenance fees should I be able to book a desirable week.

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## tonisimo59 (May 27, 2015)

I would appreciate some help from the Welk Owners.

If I were to buy a resale 2 bedroom resort villa at the Esondido property, would I have priority trading into the welk resort in Cabo? Would they give me priority for view because I am a Welk Owner? I know recently they added more buildings that are not ocean front and I heard they save those for exchangers.

Does anyone have experience trading a 2 bedroom resort villa for a 1 bedroom deluxe in Cabo?

Also, What kind of exchanges have you gotten with a White season 2 bedroom Escondido resort Villa? There are quite a few good dates within that season--all of June, the 4th of July and depending on the year, Memorial and Labor days.

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## tonisimo59 (May 27, 2015)

*one more thing...*

Oh, I forgot to ask if you know if I would get day usage at any welk resort or only where I have my deeded unit.

Also, I think I read on another thread re: Welk that resale owners do not get discounted rental rates. Is that true? For those of you who do get them, what percentage discount is it?

Thank you!


----------



## tschwa2 (May 27, 2015)

In the last 12 hours you have posted or started 4 different threads asking the same questions.  Maybe there are no Welk owners that can answer right now.  I don't know the answers.  Rather than asking multiple times give it at least a day or two and if you get not responses do a bump on your questions and it will come back to the top on the New Posts section.

Hope you get your answers.


----------



## tonisimo59 (May 27, 2015)

sorry, I know I started others, but this last one was the only one I could find. Like I said, I am new to this. I am not trying to be annoying.


----------



## DeniseM (May 27, 2015)

tonisimo59 said:


> sorry, I know I started others, but this last one was the only one I could find. Like I said, I am new to this. I am not trying to be annoying.



At the top of the forum, click on QUICK LINKS > YOUR POSTS, to easily find all your posts on TUG.


----------



## Quimby4 (May 27, 2015)

Here are a couple of more questions to help your search...

Does Welk have an internal trading system through Welk?

If not, is there a preference period with II for Welk to Welk trades?

I can see a fair number of Welk Cabo availability to in II so I will assume an easy trade. 
I will post the availablity in the TUG sightings sections.


----------



## HudsHut (May 27, 2015)

tonisimo59 said:


> <snip>
> 
> I am thinking of buying a resale Welk original 2 bedroom villa in Escondido. It is for the white season, which would include some good trading dates: 4th of July, Thanksgiving, possibly Memorial and Labor days depending on the year.
> 
> <snip>



1. Send a private message to mjm1 or ajlm33. Those members are Welk owners.
2. Are you sure the "white" season includes the weeks you mentioned? 
At Lawrence Welk Resort (Escondido), I would expect Memorial Day, 4th of July and Labor Day to fall within the Red (High) season.


----------



## dhern72 (May 28, 2015)

I am looking at a Welk resale also but, I am open to the points system if that will get me to Cabo, Tahoe, etc and not just the Escondido resort.

If anyone has input on pro's or con's for week vs point system with Welk I am all ears.


----------



## mjm1 (May 28, 2015)

hudshut said:


> 1. Send a private message to mjm1 or ajlm33. Those members are Welk owners.
> 2. Are you sure the "white" season includes the weeks you mentioned?
> At Lawrence Welk Resort (Escondido), I would expect Memorial Day, 4th of July and Labor Day to fall within the Red (High) season.



Thanks for pointing them in my direction.  We traded some PMs. There aren't many Welk owners who are active in TUG.

Mike


----------



## mjm1 (May 28, 2015)

dhern72 said:


> I am looking at a Welk resale also but, I am open to the points system if that will get me to Cabo, Tahoe, etc and not just the Escondido resort.
> 
> If anyone has input on pro's or con's for week vs point system with Welk I am all ears.



We owned a fixed week unit with Welk in Escondido and converted to the points program. It is definitely more flexible.  There other older threads discussing the various properties, but I will provide some info here.

Welk started in Escondido as a fixed week resort. Large 2BR units without lock offs. Then they added Villas in the Green (VOG) which provided floating seasons and lock offs. Slightly smaller units but more flexibility. They later added Mountain Villas (MV) in Escondido, which are located on the mountain side of the resort away from Highway 15. These are sold through their Platinum Points program. Very nice and very flexible. Over time they have acquired some of the older units and put them into the points program. 120k points gets you a small 1BR in MV or VOG. 180k points gets a large 1BR in either section. 240k gets a 2BR in the original Welk Resort Villas section and 300k gets a 2BR in MV and VOG. They are all nicely done, just different. If you buy resale in Welk Resort Villas or VOG you have use of the week and can trade via II. If you buy points you can reserve anything in their system.

As you know there are other resorts in their system. The resorts in Cabo and Tahoe require more points. Branson and Palm Springs (actually Cathedral City) are less. Cabo requires 180k for a small 1BR and 240k for a large 1BR. 420k for a 2BR. The units are nice. They told us if you buy points at Cabo from them you would have priority for room assignments. I don't know if that is true or not.

The Small 1BRs have a small kitchen similar to Westin units, so have a 2 burner stove t, microwave and large frig. Actually The Westins we have seen only have small frig's. Not bad for two people although we prefer the larger side.

Welk is pretty well run based on our experience. Just avoid their sales staff ( like most TSs).

I see points for sale on redweek. Owners usually have them overpriced, but remember those are only asking prices. Find one who is motivated.

One key too consider is focus on where you want to vacation and when, do research, and find the system that works best for you. Also consider your vacation style now and in the future. Our has changed as our kids got older, moved out, and we vacation by ourselves for the most part now.

Good luck and let us know what you decide.

Mike


----------

